# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  (( الأحاديث الواردة في قراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة )) للشيخ عبد الله الفوزان

## سلمان أبو زيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

(( الأحاديث الواردة في قراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة ))

دراسة حديثية

للشيخ د. عبدالله بن فوزان بن صالح الفوزان
 - حفظه الله تعالى - .


وصلة الدّراسة :

http://www.uqu.edu.sa/majalat/shariaramag/mag40/5.pdf

----------


## نايف الحميدي

جزاك الله خيراً أخي سلمان ، بحث شيق عن مسألة مهمة ( في نظري ) وأسمح لي باضافة هذه الفتوى المفرغة من سؤال موجه لـ فضيلة الشيخ / سليمان بن ناصر العلوان فك الله أسره :

س / هل ثبت حديث في فضل قراءة سورة الكهف في الجمعة ؟
الأحاديث الورادة في ذلك مختلف في صحتها وألخص هذا بأن الأحاديث المرفوعة ضعيفة , جاءت من رواية نعيم بن حماد الخزاعي ونحوه ، ونعيم بن حماد الخزاعي سيء الحفظ قد قال عنه أبو داود له عشرون حديثاً ليس لها أصل ، وقال النسائي كثر تفرده عن الأئمة المعروفين فصار إلى حد من لا يحتجُ بخبره .
وأصح شيئاً ورد في هذا الباب رواية قيس بن عباد عن أبي مجلز عن 
أَبِى سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِىِّ قَالَ : مَنْ قَرَأَ سُورَةَ الْكَهْفِ لَيْلَةَ الْجُمُعَةِ أَضَاءَ لَهُ مِنَ النُّورِ فِيمَا بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ الْبَيْتِ الْعَتِيقِ .

 رجاله ثقات و له حكم الرفع لأنه لا مجال للإجتهاد في مثل هذا وقد قال الحافظ العراقي في ألفيته :
و ما أتى عن صاحبٍ بحيث لا *** يقال رأي الحكم والرفع على    
ما قال في المحصول نحو من أتى *** فالحاكم الرفـع لهـذا أثبتَ
وتبتدئ قراءه سورة الكهف من غروب الشمس من ليله الجمعة ويمتد وقت قراءتها الى غروب الشمس من يوم الجمعة .أ,هـ 
وقد سمعت الشيخ / عبدالعزيز الطريفي حفظه الله في أحدى دروسه يضعف لفظ ( الجمعة ) .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :

إضافات نافعة ، 
فجزاكم الله خيرًا ورفع قدركم يا أستاذ نايف الحميدي .

[ من باب الفائدة ] :
سـئل شيخنا المحدِّث عبد الله بن عبد الرّحمن السّـعد  - سلّمه الله - :

ما صحة لفظة "يوم الجمعة" في حديث قراءة سورة الكهف ؟

الجواب : « جاء حديث أبي سعيد الخدري - رضي الله عنه - في استحباب قراءة سورة الكهف. وحديث أبي سعيد الخدري - رضي الله عنه - وقع فيه اختلاف في أمرين :

1) في رفعه ووقفه، والراجح هو الوقف، لكن مثل هذا ما يقال بالرأي فيكون له حكم الرفع.
2) أنه وقع اختلاف ما بين هشيم وما بين سفيان الثوري وشعبة، ففي رواية هشيم عن حصين تقييد قراءة سورة الكهف في يوم الجمعة هذا في رواية هشيم عن حصين، وأما رواية شعبة والثوري: فلم يقيدا قراءة سورة الكهف في يوم الجمعة وإنما: من قرأ سورة الكهف أضاء له نور ما بين الجمعتين، أو كما جاء في الحديث بدون أن يقيد ذلك بيوم الجمعة، ورواية شعبة والثوري أرجح والله أعلم. وذلك لأنهما من كبار الحفاظ، ولاجتماعهما على هذه اللفظة مع أن هشيم من أثبت الناس في حصين هشيم بن بشير، لا شك أنه حافظ ومن كبار الحفاظ وأثبت الناس في حصين بن عبدالرحمن السلمي، ولكن اجتماع شعبة والثوري مع جلالة قدرهما ومكانتهما في العلم والحفظ والإتقان: فروايتهم أرجح.
لكن لو أن الإنسان قرأ سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة يكون عمل بكلا الروايتين برواية هشيم ورواية شعبة والثوري لأنه إن كانت رواية شعبة والثوري هي الأرجح فيكون أيضاً عمل باللفظ الذي رواه شعبة والثوري لأن رواية شعبة والثوري كما تقدم بدون أن يقيد هذا بيوم. فمن قرأ سورة الكهف ينطبق عليه الفضل الذي جاء في الحديث. وإن كانت رواية هشيم هي الراجحة يكون أيضاً قد عمل برواية هشيم فقرأها في يوم الجمعة.»اهـ. ( المصدر : لقاء ملتقى أهل الحديث مع فضيلة الشيخ المحدّث: عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن السعد )

أخوكم المحب 
سلمان بن عبد القادر أبو زيد

----------


## شاكر لله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،
سورة الكهف بصوت أكتر من ٤٠ مقرئ

----------


## معالم السنن

الفاضل سلمان ابو زيد ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... 
زادك الله من فضله

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

جزاكُما اللَّـهُ خَيرًا ،وبارَكَ فيكُما .

----------


## ابو حمدان

رائع

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

كتاب الشَّيخِ عبدِ اللَّـه الفَوْزان في المرفقات :

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

التَّعليق على كتاب الأحاديث الواردة في قراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة ، للأخ الفاضل أبي عبد اللَّـهِ الحميديِّ ـ حفظه اللَّـه تعالى ، ونفع به ـ :

http://ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=206349

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

نفع الله بكم الأمة
وكذلك ذكر الشيخ أبي إسحاق الحويني - حفظه الله - ذلك ،  قراءة سورة الكهف ليست مقيدة بيوم الجمعة .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

http://www.ktibat.com/showsubject-%D...8%A9-1269.html
***

----------

